
Git is already federated and decentralized - gbear605
https://drewdevault.com/2018/07/23/Git-is-already-distributed.html
======
LinuxBender
I like the idea of using email for this. Are your users signing their commits
and does the git server validate the commits when receiving the emails?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
This doesn't work now, but could be made to work with a little effort (mainly
on git's side).

